# BR600 Crankshaft Reinstallation Help



## snick (Aug 27, 2017)

I purchased a BR600 that the previous owner had dissablemed and found a broken crankshaft. I got a replacement crankshaft and now I want to put everything back together. I did search here and looked over the Stihl service manual but couldn't find any instructions on properly reinstalling the new crankshaft. The Stihl manual says to not remove it or it will mess up the cam timing. The previous owner did not remove the valve cover plate or cam gear cover plates on the motor if that makes a difference. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 27, 2017)

If it is like a chainsaw the engine will have the halves, the crank, the bearings and the seals but in a different configuration. So speaking basically you might want to replace the bearing(s) and then install the crank, then new seals. I have seen some YouTube's on the engine. If I were to replace my crank on mine I would want to replace the cam and inspect the valves etc when it was apart. So If it we're me i would pay that warning no mind and check the engine over completely and build it up from the new crank.

Get you an ipl. I think it's a clamshell so getting to the crank is easier, you drop the bottom and get to those items I mentioned. The IPL works with the manual so you can visualize it.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 27, 2017)

You need a repair manual. Ask and someone will send you one. Prob a guy on here named Fish he's up on those I would bet!


----------



## ironman_gq (Aug 28, 2017)

Sounds like you need to figure out how to set the cam timing


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 28, 2017)

I just found that I have a BR 550 manual I will try to PM it to the OP.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 28, 2017)

Check inbox OP.


----------

